# Profile 121 amp



## Edgardoswift (Jul 21, 2014)

Any one has a diagram for a profile 121 amp, i recently bought an old profile amp, without any connectors and i wanna know wich cables are the speakers and wich one is the remote. And if it is bridgeable, ill try to post a pic tomorrow of the amp. It isnt 121 but i think it shares the same connector.


----------



## Edgardoswift (Jul 21, 2014)

I checked it is a profile amp501 250w + 250w


----------



## Edgardoswift (Jul 21, 2014)

Any one at least know if i can bridge it ?


----------



## anam600 (Jul 26, 2014)

I am searching its diagram.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Easiest way to figure it out is to open the bottom.


----------



## Edgardoswift (Jul 21, 2014)

I really wont know if its bridgeable or not by opening it, what should i look for to know if i can do it?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

If you have a DMM then you can figure out if its brigeable or not.

Set DMM to "Continuity" or "Diode" mode (both should beep when you touch the leads). Then check which two terminals beep from both channels. Those that beep are the ones you leave out when bridging.

Its usually the two outer terminals that are used for bridging but there are few that use the two inner terminals...for example: 


Left + Left - Right + Right -

The bridgable terminals would be the Left + and the Right -. Of course you have to check with a DMM to see if the Left - has continuity with the Right + if it does than you know which ones are your bridgable terminals.


By opening you can see if those two terminals that share continuity....if they are in the same trace.


----------

